# Classic with 25 merc 2-stroke



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

What 3-blade prop pitch are you running???

-T


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

What boat?


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey Ron, read the title, "Classic with 25merc 2-stroke". I know the age is creaping up on ya........


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> I know the age is creaping up on ya........


[derail]










[/derail]

;D


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

> Hey Ron, read the title, "Classic with 25merc 2-stroke". I know the age is creaping up on ya........


You "noe" guys assume it's always about you.

I call this a "classic"


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Do you hear a crunching sound....
thats the sound of peanut shells being stepped on,
they're all over the floor up here in the peanut gallery.

Details man.... 

Hey...wait a sec...a classic in the DIY section...uh-oh....


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

> Do you hear a crunching sound....



As long as it's not the hull. ;D ;D ;D




> Details ....


You will find them on de back of de fish.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

ooooh a bringback!

defeat of deduct went over defense before detail...

tell that joke... ;D

Do you hear the sound of twisting metal?
Must be how far off track we are from the original question... :


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

For a Gheenoe Classic with a 25 Merc 2 stroke 10-3/8 or 10 x 13 pitch


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> For a Gheenoe Classic with a 25 Merc 2 stroke 10-3/8 or 10 x 13 pitch


One good thing about this forum; eventually, when all the BS is over, the thread has been diverted to Pluto and back, and everyone's had their laugh, out pops some good, solid, useable info regarding the original thread topic. 

 ;D

Thanks guys


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

> One good thing about this forum; eventually, when all the BS is over, the thread has been diverted to Pluto and back, and everyone's had their laugh, out pops some good, solid, useable info regarding the original thread topic.
> 
> ;D
> 
> Thanks guys


Ya sometimes it get deep around here. [smiley=1-doh.gif]


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

long way round a short nut... ;D


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> For a Gheenoe Classic with a 25 Merc 2 stroke 10-3/8 or 10 x 13 pitch


what he said.....right now I'm running 15" ballistic prop when solo but 13" is better for all around performance.  

like u said Ron.....I know what I'm doing ;D  

where's my peanuts?????????


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

I AM RUNNING A 10 3/8 BY 13 ON MY 98 MERC 25 2-STROKE THAT IS ON MY CLASSIC.

ALEX


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

This is a classic in my book:










Oh wait, this is an antique! [smiley=1-laugh.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

> > I know the age is creaping up on ya........
> 
> 
> [derail]
> ...


Say what you want crappitysmack tard, but you can see from the pic that at least I still have hair.   

And your just jealous that I bought that car new.    ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

> This is a classic in my book:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some of us are classic and others had to buy in. 

Antiques that still work without the need for restoration will always beat "made in china" chit with parts falling off right out of the box. : : : ;D ;D ;D While the antique may just need some TLC, the MIC is a throw away.  ;D ;D ;D


----------

